# Homemade adjustable router fence.



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Anyone have a homemade router fence that has an easy to adjust depth-of-cut feature? Not in a position to 'buy' a router fence, but I do have a sheet of 1/2" Baltic Birch just waiting to be used up in jigs/fences, etc.

I'm starting my woodworking learning curve on picture frames, and the constant 'bump and hope' method of my current rip fence mounted router fence is really not a good/accurate way to go as far as I can tell.

TIA.


----------



## gmack5 (Sep 11, 2004)

I assume that you are talking about distance from the Fence to the router Bit.
This being the case, you could attach a 3/8-16 piece of all-thread to the back of the Router Fence (in the center), pass it thru a nut fixed to a bracket attached to the table.
This would give you 1/16th inch advance for each full turn of the knob that you will need to attach to the piece of All-thread, behind the bracket.
The attachment to the Router Fence would need to be capable of rotating, but with little or no slop.


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

The system I use is like the one Bob & Rick use. It isn't fancy, but it is simple, accurate, and inexpensive to make. Two "C" clamps and a stick (wood or UHMW) works great.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Hmmm, haven't seen the one Bob & Rick use. Will have to look around for that one.

Thanks.


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

You might be able to watch them on "The Router Workshop" on your local PBS TV channel. They also have several books out. Good Stuff.


----------



## billybob (Sep 15, 2004)

*think this fits the bill...*



Snowshoe said:


> Anyone have a homemade router fence that has an easy to adjust depth-of-cut feature? Not in a position to 'buy' a router fence, but I do have a sheet of 1/2" Baltic Birch just waiting to be used up in jigs/fences, etc.
> 
> I'm starting my woodworking learning curve on picture frames, and the constant 'bump and hope' method of my current rip fence mounted router fence is really not a good/accurate way to go as far as I can tell.
> 
> TIA.


I built a fence using Baltic birch plywood. It consists of a fence "face" being dadoed to a base, and a base below it which "slides" on the upper portion, riding in two UHMW strips. A threaded rod with a knob on it connects the upper base to the lower, and a locking knob keeps the two from moving. To adjust, simply undo the locking knob, and turn the adjuster until the desired movement is achieved. You could even go to extremes, and build in a vernier gauge to get ultra accurate adjustments.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Wouln't happen to have a picture or two would ya?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I also keep it simple. For small measurements, I use the brass set up bars. For bigger distances, I set it up close as I can with a tape measure or machinist scale then test it on some scrap.

Once or twice I have cut a gage block on the table saw and used that to set the fence the right distance away for some dados I was cutting in the sides of a bookcase.


----------



## Spacemanspiff (Sep 11, 2004)

Here's mine from the back. I just used ratchet handles onto bolts that slide in grooves or tracks;
http://www.woodworkersweb.com/modules/gallery/albums/albuq98/Small_router_behind.jpg
As you can see it also has adjustable faces. To move it I use a calibrated bump!! Just loosen off one side, move it a smidge and tighten it up. Easy as falling off a bike.

Aaron


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for that picture Aaron, that gives me a few ideas to try. I just finished making my plates from some 'recovered from the dumpster' 3/4" plexiglass. Hope to get started on a router table this weekend.


----------



## Nasanut (Sep 21, 2004)

*Hdpe*

I use one just like the one Bob & Rick uses on RW and it is very effective. I purched the HDPE on Ebay for a few buck and got enough to make a dozen for $7.50.


----------



## valkirk (Oct 11, 2004)

That looks fabulous. You wouldn't have the plans anywhere, would you?


----------



## woodworm (Feb 10, 2005)

getting an error on that link


----------



## rwalden (Apr 3, 2005)

I am tring to look at you router fence but the link you gave will not work!!


----------



## cabinetsetc (Jan 8, 2005)

My first router table I used an old table saw that would have cost me more to fix than replace, so I replaced it and used the table for my router, The blade raising mech was still in good shape so I attached the router to it and use the sliding rip fence on the table. Still works today. The measure on the saw table for the fence sure comes in handy. I'm better with tools than with a computer or I'd send you a pic. But I think you get the general idea. I think the router that I attached was a Makita 3609 fixed base but had to take off the depth adjustment band for some reason. It's only a 1/4 in but I still use it today from time to time.
Rick


----------



## dusty56 (Jan 1, 2006)

hello folks...dusty56 here...new to computers...can anyone tell me what ''url not found on this server '' means ??? and how to correct the problem so I can view all of the links that you folks have left on your forum pages....Thanks for any help offered !!!
God bless you all !!! :0) dusty56 
ps..Thank you for welcoming me to the neighborhood ! I hope to get more active with this forum and get some project pictures up to share also ...type to ya later....good night / morning


----------



## PorterCable690 (Apr 24, 2012)

*For your consideration*

Homemade adjustable router fence as you have requested!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the photos Keith. After owning my Ryobi saw for about 20 years this is the first time I've seen a practical way of adapting it for use as a router table. I know the side table is set up for a router but I never quite imagined a good way to use it.


----------

